# Kokanee on the fly?



## TPrawitt91 (Sep 1, 2015)

Maybe some Kokanee guys can help out my curiosity. I know you can't possess them from 09/10-11/30 each year. Does catch and release of a salmon count as possessing? 

Aside from the tributaries of Strawberry being closed during part of that same period, are there any other restrictions that would prohibit me from fishing for them, keep in mind this is a catch and release scenario. Also keep in mind I am game to fish them at other waters that they may make a run upstream as long as the water is not closed. 

For example do they make a run upstream from fish lake? I don't see any restrictions or tributaries being closed that is listed in the guidebook, so as long as I throw them back am I ok to go after them?


----------



## Steve G (Nov 29, 2016)

TPrawitt91 said:


> Maybe some Kokanee guys can help out my curiosity. I know you can't possess them from 09/10-11/30 each year. Does catch and release of a salmon count as possessing?


No. Catch and release will not count as possession of any species so long as the fish is released immediately.

However, if you want to get down to it retaining the fish long enough to take a photo or bringing it aboard you vessel or ashore to unhook it when it could be done without removing it from the water could get you a citation (that would depend on the warden).

There may be other rules on that particular water that might complicate your life but possession need not be one of them.


----------



## Wasatchwigeons (Aug 27, 2017)

```

```
People do it in Wyoming all the time. It should be legally kosher Idk about ethical as long as you put it back and the water isn't closed.


----------



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

So you are talking about specifically targeting them or what to do if you accidentally hook one?
I wonder why they even make it illegal to catch or possess them at all, surely there can't be any real reason can there? .


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

You need to come over to Colorado and try out snagging them from Nov 1-Dec 31. 

But you need to hit the timing right to have a lot of fun. That and the bag limit is 10 kokanee.


----------



## TPrawitt91 (Sep 1, 2015)

BPturkeys said:


> So you are talking about specifically targeting them or what to do if you accidentally hook one?
> I wonder why they even make it illegal to catch or possess them at all, surely there can't be any real reason can there? .


I wanna target one on the fly to have a good picture and fish story. But if I release it right away I figure I'm not in possession of it.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

It is usually quite tough to get them to bit something when they are spawning.


----------



## Packfish (Oct 30, 2007)

Above Island Park (Idaho) below Fontanelle (WY) Easy Peasy


----------

